# Lost AT paddle 7/19. 150$ reward



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

Lost AT2 flexi paddle on Slaughterhouse Sat 7/19 right below the halfway bridge. Has black Mountainsurf pogies. My name and number are on it, though fading. If found, please return for reward. Call 970-376-2851. Thanks and good karma, Mike Hedrick


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

*FOUND*

Thanks to Coulter in Aspen. You're an honest man. Good karma to all. Mike


----------

